# MXM Upgrade: Gericom 1st Supersonic mit einer 8600M GT



## Löschzwerg (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da bei meinem Gericom 1st Supersonic Notebook die Grafikkarte Ausfallerscheinungen zeigte (siehe hier), hab ich mir Gedanken über einen möglichen Tausch des MXM Moduls gemacht bzw. diesen durchgeführt.

Hier also mein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht mit HowTo 

*Erste Infos:*
Das Gericom 1st Supersonic KN1 Notebook wurde eigentlich von Quanta hergestellt und lediglich über Gericom vertrieben (wie es bei vielen Notebooks der Fall ist). 
Die Seite MXM-Upgrade.com gab mir letztendlich Aufschluss darüber ob sich in dem Notebook ein MXM Modul befindet und mit welchen Komplikationen bei einem Tausch des Grafikmoduls zu rechnen sind.

Quanta verbaut(e) im KN1 eine GeForce Go 6600 des MXM Typ II. Es gibt viele Foreneinträge darüber dass Quanta seine Grafikmodule bzw. die Notebooks selber mit speziellen Bios Versionen versieht, um einen Tausch der Grafikkarte zu verhindern. Erstaunlicherweise trifft dies beim KN1 nicht zu, weshalb einem Tausch nichts im Wege steht.

*Beschaffung eines geeigneten Moduls:*
Für den Tausch wird also eine Grafikkarte mit dem MXM Typ II (Typ I geht auch) benötigt, aber auch auf die TDP der Karte muss geachtet werden! Bei der GeForce Go 6600 wird je nach Taktung eine TDP zwischen 12 - 20 Watt angegeben. 

Diese Grenze sollte mit dem neuen Modul nicht zu stark überschritten werden, da der Notebookkühler die Hitze evtl. nicht schnell genug abführen kann.

Leistungstechnisch sollte die Karte mindestens auf dem gleichen Niveau liegen oder besser! Somit steht die engere Auswahl der Karten fest:
- Go 7600
- 8400M GS
- 8600M GS / GT
- 9500M GS
- 9600M GS / GT

Die Auswahl der Module hat bei Ebay zwar zugelegt, ist aber immer noch nicht berauschend. Teilweise muss man einfach nehmen was man bekommt 

Meine Wahl viel dann auf eine 8600M GT mit 512MB GDDR2, welche ich dann für 95€ mein Eigen nennen durfte.

Beim Kauf sollte man darauf achten dass eine geeignete backplate für das MXM Modul vorhanden ist.

*Genauere Betrachtung beider Module und Modifizierung des Kühlers:*

Go 6600




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8600M GT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der 8600M GT ist eine der beiden Spulen wesentlich größer als bei der Go 6600. Diese Spule ist zu hoch für den Notebookkühler, weshalb dieser an einer Stelle abgefeilt werden muss.
Es empfiehlt sich dabei sehr vorsichtig vorzugehen! Das Aluminium wird an dieser Stelle sehr sehr dünn und kann sehr schnell aufreißen! Mir ist das leider passiert  

Kühler davor:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kühler danach:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt kann das Notebook mit der neuen Karte und dem modifizierten Kühler bestückt werden 

*Tipps und Problemlösungen:*

Allgemein:
- vor dem Umbau das aktuellste Bios aufspielen
- Grafikkartentreiber deinstallieren

Kein Bild nach Umbau:
- externen Monitor anschließen und einfach mal warten bis das Windows bootet (viele Notebooks booten auch ohne Grafikkarte ins Betriebssystem), mit etwas Glück bekommt man unter Windows ein Bild und kann über den Clone-Mode auch eines auf dem Notebook LCD erzeugen.
- original Nvidia Grafikkartenbios flashen! Bei techpowerup gibt es eine große Sammlung! Mit Bootdiskette und autoexec.bat lässt man die nvflash.exe mit den Optionen -4 -5 -6 ablaufen. Viele erhältlichen MXM Module (u.a. die Acer und Quanta Module) haben ein gelocktes Bios und funktionieren nur in den original Notebooks, mit dem flash eines original nvidia Bios umgeht man diese Sperre.

*Benchmarks:*

Pentium M 1,73GHz
1024MB DDR2-533
Windows XP Professional SP3
Treiber GeForce 186.08

3DMark05




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3DMark06




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



X3 Terran Conflict




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Temperatur:*

Go 6600: 72°C bei einer Stunde FurMark 

8600M GT: 79°C bei einer Stunde FurMark

*HowTo Video:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mRfgy1CS28

Weitere Bilder gibts im Anhang!

Anregungen, Kritik usw sind erwünscht 

mfg

Löschzwerg


----------



## Iceananas (7. Juni 2009)

coole sache *daumen hoch*


----------



## Löschzwerg (8. Juni 2009)

Find ich auch 

Das 1st Supersonic ist vom Februar 2005, dank der Karte kann man damit so ziemlich alles an aktuellen Spielen zocken. Die 95€ waren dieses Projekt echt wert 

Klar, der Tausch ist bei weitem nicht so einfach wie bei einem Desktop-PC, aber es ist inzwischen relativ problemlos machbar! Man muss sich halt entsprechend informieren.


----------



## roga01 (8. Juni 2009)

Jo echt net schlecht, nur leider gibt es net so viele NBs wo so etwas geht.


----------



## Löschzwerg (8. Juni 2009)

Bei den meisten Notebooks ab bzw. mit einer Midrange Karte (7600, 8600, 9600, HD2600, X1600 usw) sollte ein Tausch möglich sein.
Notebooks mit dem Grundaufbau von Uniwill lassen sich gut Upgraden, auch die ganzen FSC Amilo Notebooks machen da im Normalfall keine Probleme.

Im Internet gibt es inzwischen Listen mit Notebooks bei denen ein Upgrade funktioniert hat 

Mit dem kommenden MXM Standard der nur noch zwei Typen (A und B) von Modulen beschreibt steigert sich hoffentlich die Möglichkeit Notebooks aufzurüsten bzw individuell zu konfigurieren.


----------



## Löschzwerg (22. September 2009)

*Mehr Speicher und OC der CPU *

Sodala, hab mich nochmal über mein Notebook hergemacht 

Die zwei alten 512MB DDR2-533er Module wurden durch 2x 1GB DDR2-667er Riegel ersetzt 
Gerade bei X3TC und Gothic 3 entfallen jetzt die nervigen Nachladeruckler.

Die CPU war mir aber auch zu langsam, also hab ich diese gleich mal übertaktet 

Mit dem Tool setFSB und dem passenden clock generator (ICS954123CGLF) konnte ich den FSB ohne weiteres auf 153,9MHz anheben 

Das ergibt einen Takt von 2001MHz 

Mehr ist ohne Spannungserhöhung aber leider nicht möglich... ich kenne leider auch kein Programm mit dem ich die Spannung anheben kann, zum verringern finde ich genug.

Die Ergebnisse haben sich wie folgt verändert:
X3TC: 20,667fps -> *23,533*fps

3DMark05:
CPU: 3275 -> *3885*
Gesamt: 6372 -> *6880*

3DMark06:
SM2.0: 1510 -> *1615*
SM3.0: 1380 -> *1484*
CPU: 722 -> *844*
Gesamt: 3140 -> *3443*

Das OC hat sich schon ziemlich bemerkbar gemacht


----------



## Globsch (7. November 2009)

Sehr geile Sache muss ich auch sagen. Sagt mal, is die Backplate von der orginalen 6600 Go die gleiche wie bei der 8600gt ? Weil bei ebay eigentlich alle 8600gt ohne backplate angeboten werden! .. ?


----------



## Löschzwerg (11. November 2009)

Von der Form ist es die gleiche Backplate, die Schraubkontakte waren bei meiner go6600 leider verlötet  
Ich hatte also nur die Backplate ohne die Möglichkeit diese mit Schrauben zu befestigen... zum Glück hat mir der Verkäufer eine passende Backplate mitgeschickt, sonst hätte ich mir was einfallen lassen müssen.


----------



## Marv2003 (29. Januar 2010)

Hey,

mein Gott bin ich froh das ich jemanden gefunden habe, der das gleiche mit seinem Notebook, wie ich gemacht hat. Also mein Grafikkarte Nvidia 6600 go war kaputt also habe ich mir für genau das selbe beschriebene Notebook hier die 8600m gt eingebaut, wirklich zufällig!!. So weit so gut das Ding geht auch wieder 

Da ich nun nicht vor hatte das Ding zu tunen sondern aus meiner Not heraus die Karte gekauft habe, habe ich mein Bios nicht auf dem neusten Stand.
Mich würde nun interessieren welche Bios Version du benutzt hast, ob du mir das schicken könntest mit einer kleinen anleitung wie man das darauf bekommt? Jetzt habe ich die Bios Version G3B71 drin.
Das Problem was ich mit der karte habe, das sich beim booten immer der Monitor abschaltet. Dann hilft nur einmal in Standy (FN + F1) und wieder anmachen dann läuft das ding. Zudem geht der VGA Ausgang nicht, deutet auf ein Spannungsproblem hin.

Für eine Hilfe wäre ich wirklich sehr dankbar.

Gruß Marvin


----------



## Löschzwerg (31. Januar 2010)

Servus Marvin,

ich benutze bei meinem Supersonic das aktuellste Bios. Das Supersonic KN1 ist eigentlich ein umgelabeltes Quanta KN1, daher sind die Bios Versionen auch kompatibel.

Hier kannst du dir das aktuelle Bios und das nötige Tool runterladen:
KN1BIOS

Also die Version Q3B91 runterladen und unter Windows mit Winplash das Bios updaten.

Falls deine Probleme weiterhin bestehen würde ich mal versuchen ein anderes Grafikkarten Bios zu flashen.
Dazu besorgst du dir ein passendes Bios von Techpowerup. Nimm ein original Bios von Nvidia und achte auf die richtige Speicherart!

Du bootest dann von einem externen Floppy Drive und flasht das neue Bios mit dem Tool nvflash.

Viel Glück


----------



## Marv2003 (31. Januar 2010)

Hey Löschzwerg,

danke erstmal für deine Hilfe, habe jetzt auch das aktuelle Bios drauf hat super funktioniert. Der Monitor bleibt aber nach dem Booten leider weiterhin dunkel. Werde das mit dem Grafikartenbios nochmal probieren, muss mir erstmal ein usb floppy besorgen , kann das auch an WIN 7 Prof. liegen sonst schmeiß ich das nochmal wieder runter?

Gruß Marvin

P.S. Du kannst ja mal mit deiner Bios Version vergleichen, habe den Ausdruck mal hochgeladen


----------



## Löschzwerg (1. Februar 2010)

Hast du im Bios noch ein Bild oder erst wenn Windows anfängt zu booten?

Ich verwende XP mit dem Service Pack 3  Vista und Windows 7 ergeben hier für mich wenig Sinn, da muss bei mir mindestens nen Dualcore Prozessor im System sein 

Im Anhang siehst du meine Bios Version via GPU-Z  Wie du siehst stammt meine Karte ursprünglich aus einem MSI Notebook.


----------



## Marv2003 (3. Februar 2010)

Hey,

Stimmt die Karte stammt aus einem MSI Notebook und die Biosversion ist nicht ganz so hoch wie deine ...

Ich bin von Windows 7 sehr begeistert wenn ich ehrlich bin hatte vorher auch Win Xp Prof mit SP3. Das Problem war, das der Systemstart bei XP immer ewig gedauert, unabhängig von den Programmen im Hintergrund, gut da waren ziemlich große Konstruktionsprogramme drauf.  Damit meine ich das Notebook fährt super schnell hoch (Desktop) und dann dauert es 5 min bis ich was bedienen kann, in meinen Augen ohne Grund aber naja..Also Windows 7 läuft super auf dem Notebook, hatte vor dem Grafikkarten Defekt auch keine Probleme, schnell hochgefahren und sofort startklar...
Habe eingentlich wenig Lust wieder Format C:\ und XP wieder auf zusetzen. Werde ich zu not aber noch probieren.. Mit dem Kartenbios Flash bin ich noch nicht weiter, weil ich das Bios noch nicht gefunden habe, das Dos Programm schon..

Nochmal zu dem Problem:

Ne also der PC hat im Bios ein Bild und auch der Windows Startbildschirm wird angezeigt, erst wenn die Anmeldemaske sich öffnet(öffnen würde) geht der Monitor einfach aus. Denke fast das es ein Treiberproblem ist. 

Gruß Marvin


----------



## Löschzwerg (3. Februar 2010)

> erst wenn die Anmeldemaske sich öffnet(öffnen würde) geht der Monitor einfach aus.



Und nach der Anmeldung wieder an? Dann kann es eigentlich nur ein Treiberproblem oder ein Problem in Verbindung mit Windows 7 sein.

Versuch doch einfach mal einen anderen Treiber (von laptopvideo2go einen modifizierten).

Ich vermute das Windows oder der Treiber den Laptop TFT nicht als primäres Anzeigegerät erkennt, sondern als sekundäres. Wenn du z.B. mit zwei oder mehreren Monitoren den Desktop erweiterst bleibt beim Anmelden nur der primäre aktiv (zeigt ein Bild).

Wenn der neue Treiber nix bringt würde ich mal in den Treiberoptionen die Displayeinstellungen begutachten.
Sollte alles nichts helfen kann ich dir das Bios meiner Karte hochladen


----------



## Marv2003 (3. Februar 2010)

nach der Anmeldung bleibt alles aus, auch wenn man mal versucht den Monitor umzuschalten mit den FN Tasten. Dann hilft nur einmal im Blindflug Standby Modus und dann wieder einschalten dann geht der Monitor wieder an, aber nur der Interne.
Habe es schon mit einem externen Monitor versucht der Ausgang wird sofort erkannt und zeigt den 2. Monitor an, gibt aber kein Signal aus, bzw. wenn man dann umschaltet oder verdoppelt.. schaltet er meinen Monitor ab den externen aber nicht an. Habe schon den modifizierten und Originalentreiber ausprobiert das selbe Ergebnis. Habe auch schon alles mögliche ausprobiert in den Einstellungen, aber ohne Erfolg.
Ich weiß auch echt nicht mehr weiter, das einzigste wäre so ein Bios Update aber ob das was bringt?Vielleicht liegt es tatsache an Win 7...

Gruß Marvin


----------



## Löschzwerg (3. Februar 2010)

Hmm... mach einfach mal nen Image (Ghost oder Acronis True Image) von deinem Windows 7 und installiere dann XP, falls die Aktion für'n A.... sein sollte hast schnell das Win7 wieder drauf 

Ich kann dir aber auch das Bios zukommen lassen wenn du willst.



> das einzigste wäre so ein Bios Update aber ob das was bringt?



Neben Windows 7 ist das der einzige Unterschied zu meinem Notebook, also muss ja bei einem dieser Unterschied er Hund begraben liegen 

Wir werden den Fehler schon finden, ist ja noch recht überschaubar.



> schaltet er meinen Monitor ab den externen aber nicht an



Klingt für mich eigentlich nicht nach einem Betriebssystem Fehler.


----------



## Marv2003 (3. Februar 2010)

Hey danke erstmal,

melde mich wenn ich das mit XP ausprobiert habe, dann gucken wir mal mit dem Grafikkarten flash. Habe im moment wenig Zeit, werde das dann in 2 Wochen mal in Angriff nehmen.

Gruß Marvin

P.S. ich habe doch noch was anders, eine andere CPU mit 2,0 GHZ, ein Centrino M 760... aber das ist schon lange so und hat denke ich keinen Einfluss..


----------



## Löschzwerg (3. Februar 2010)

Die CPU schließen wir mal aus 

Alles klar, dann meldest dich einfach wieder wenn es was neues gibt


----------



## Marv2003 (19. Februar 2010)

Hey Löschzwerg,

so habe meinen Rechner eine XP Kur gegönnt und was soll ich sagen er funktionniert. Keine Probleme mehr seit dem XP wieder drauf ist. Danke nochmal für deine Hilfe, lasse jetzt XP drauf und gut ist.

Gruß Marvin


----------



## Löschzwerg (19. Februar 2010)

Alles klar, kein Problem 

Aber schon irgendwie komisch, hätte nicht gedacht das es an Win7 liegt


----------



## peter s (11. März 2010)

Hallo,

wie Marvin habe auch ich wegen einer defekten Go6600 zur 8600M GT gegriffen - um den KN1 eines Freundes wieder flott zu kriegen.
Die Karte kam neu aus Fernost (Bucht, 71$), Backplate bzw Befestigung von der kaputten 6600 abgelötet. Da auf Anhieb ein Bild da war, vermute ich ein Nvidia Bios auf der Karte. Leider wurde die Karte ohne besondere Belastung 80-90°C heiß (XP, aktuelle nvidia Treiber). Meinem Eindruck nach kümmert das den Lüfter wenig, der schaltet anscheiend nur ein, wenn der Prozessor bzw. was auch immer die andere Heatpipe mit abdeckt das anfordet.
Die Karte wird laut Bios ab 98°C bis zum nächsten Boot gedrosselt (kann die Temperaturen also offenbar ab), die nahegelegene Festplatte hat aber leider schon nach sehr kurzer Zeit der Hitzetod ereilt.

Sind die Temperaturgrenzwerte eurer Karten im Bios-Editor ebenfalls gegraut oder leer (bei meiner ist nur besagter Wert bei Throttle vorhanden)? Oder habe ich schlicht ein falsches Bios auf der Karte, welches den Lüfter nicht ansteuert? Kann mich leider nicht mehr an die verwendete Nibitor-Verson erinnern und nachsehen geht nicht... müsste aber die neueste gewesen sein.

Danke und Gruß
Peter


----------



## schmidt123 (12. März 2010)

Servus Löschzwerg,

habe aus eb*y eine 9600m GT ersteigert und im Suso verbaut. Funktioniert prima. Ist wohl ein Acer Bios drauf.

habe nun folgendes Problem:

Karte läuft nur im Throttle modus, also mit 275MHZ Kerntakt anstatt 500MHZ. Es gibt lt Bios 4 verschiedene Modi, 
modi 0 -> 2D -> 169MHZ Kerntakt
modi 1 -> Throttle -> 275MHZ Kerntakt
modi 2 -> 3D -> 400MHZ Kerntakt
modi 3 -> Extreme -> 500MHZ Kerntakt
Im 2D habe ich nun 169MHZ und in 3D immer die Throttle Frequenz von 275MHZ anstatt 500MHZ! Der Treiber oder Bios oder sonstwas erkennt wohl nur modi 0 und1. Lösung: Modi 1 ebenfalls mit 500MHZ takten. Das habe ich mit dem Tool Nubitor nun auch getan. Bios mit nvflash auch eingespielt. Nach dem Winxp ladebildschirm wird der bildschirm schwarz und bleibt auch so (liegt daran das die Treiber geladen werden, hatte Treiber von laptopvideo2go verwendet mit gemoddeter inf). Neustarten, im abgesicherten modus -> Bild kommt nun -> Treiber deinstalliert, neustart -> Funktioniert nun auch in auflösung von 1280x800, aber eben ohne Treiber!! Sobald ich die Treiber wieder installiere bleibt der Bildschirm nach dem WinXP ladebildschirm schwarz!
Jmd eine idee?


----------



## Löschzwerg (12. März 2010)

@Peter: Das Problem mit der Lüftersteuerung ist mir bekannt. Ich wollte vor längerer Zeit auf die go7600 umrüsten, hab die ganze Sache aber wegen dem Problem mit der Lüftersteuerung (Regelung nur nach CPU Temp) sein lassen. Ab einer bestimmten Bios Version scheint sich dieses Problem aber erledigt zu haben. Deshalb meine Frage, hast du das Bios deines SuSos auf dem aktuellsten Stand?

@schmidt123: Diese Probleme ab der GeForce 9 Serie sind bekannt, eine 100%ige Lösung zu diesem Problem ist mir jedoch nicht bekannt. Der Treiber wird vermutlich nicht mit dem hohen Throttle Takt klar kommen und stürzt deshalb ab bzw. schaltet die Karte ab.
Ich würde erstmal wieder das original Bios auf die Karte flashen und testen ob die Karte wieder normal funktioniert, danach würde ich die Karte mit dem Rivatuner übertakten. Die angepassten Taktraten kannst du auch mit dem Start des Windows laden lassen, somit musst du nicht immer bei jedem Neustart Hand anlegen  Die Taktraten werden hier über den Treiber angepasst und nicht direkt über das Bios.


----------



## peter s (16. März 2010)

Danke Löschzwerg, Volltreffer!

Deine Anleitung hätte die Platte wohl  gerettet...
Seit v. Q3a61 (04/28/2005):
 2.Fixed after installing  XP, first BIOS allow 640*480*4 only
 3.Modify WMI  VGA thermal control turn on fan at 65.c, turn off fan 55.c
 4.Support  MPSN function,OEM change Serial Number by MPSN.exe tool
 5.Fixed  Pata Hard driver have two controller issue
Habe jetzt Q3b91 geflasht.

Grüße  nach A (aus M)!

@schmidt123: schätze ntune ist an der stelle  angebrachter als nibitor, das ist ja dann mit dem GeForce Treiber  abgestimmt. i.ü. ohne Treiber heißt hier zwar mit Bild, aber ohne  Beschleunigung, Overlay etc. Läuft die Karte beim hochfahren sofort im  Throttle-Modus? Überhitzt sie vorher? (Müsste spürbar sein.)


----------



## Löschzwerg (21. März 2010)

Freut mich wenn ich helfen konnte 



> Überhitzt sie vorher?



Unwahrscheinlich, die TDP liegt auf dem gleichen Niveau und zudem ist dieses "throttle" Problem bei der Geforce 9 Serie bekannt. Das Problem könnte allerdings im Zusammenhang mit dem Temperatursensor bestehen.


----------



## schmidt123 (18. April 2010)

GPU hat lt. GPU-Z 60°C im idle (throttle taktraten). Übertakten ist leider nicht möglich mit der karte, ist alles gesperrt mit jeglichem programm, bzw. werden die taktraten nicht übernommen.

Wenn ich nun diese drei modi

modi 1 -> Throttle -> 275MHZ Kerntakt
modi 2 -> 3D -> 400MHZ Kerntakt
modi 3 -> Extreme -> 500MHZ Kerntakt

umstelle nach

modi 1 -> Throttle -> 400MHZ Kerntakt
modi 2 -> 3D -> 400MHZ Kerntakt
modi 3 -> Extreme -> 400MHZ Kerntakt

funktioniert es (eben mit 3D frequenzen von 400/800/300. Karte sollte aber auf 500/1250/800 laufen... sobald ich die frequenz um 50mhz erhöhe habe ich wieder den besagten schwarzen bildschirm....


----------



## Löschzwerg (20. April 2010)

Wahrscheinlich fehlt der Karte bei modi 3 die nötige Spannung um stabil betrieben werden zu können. 
Ich vermute hier einen Fehler im Bios der eine Spannungserhöhung bei den Extreme-Settings verhindert.


----------



## era (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo Löschzwerg,

ich suche nun schon ne ganze Weile nach nem BIOS für mein

Gericom 1st Supersonic PCI E
(P-M 1.73, 6600go, 1GB DDR2 533 CL4, 80GB HD)
BIOS KN1 V. 3A28 (Date 02/01/05)

Ich wollt da 2x 1GB DDR2 SO-DIMM 667 CL5 200pin einbauen.
Außerdem überlege ich mir eine andere Grafikkarte bei ebay zu ersteigern.

(Eine deutlich schnellere Festplatte und evtl eine günstige, aber schnellere CPU wären auch interessant^^ Aber das wird dann auch schon wieder zu teuer bzw. wohl zu heiß.)

Ich hatte hier gelesen, dass du das BIOS bei freenet angeboten hast. Allerdings ist der Link tot. Kannst du mir das bitte zukommen lassen?

Danke! Gruß, era


----------



## Löschzwerg (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo era,

ich hatte das Bios selber nicht mehr, hab dir aber mal nen Abzug von meinem SuSo gemacht.

WinPlash und das Q3B91 Bios findest du im Anhang.

Wegen der Grafikkarte und der PN die du mir dazu geschickt hast:
Nimm die 8600GS, bei den kompletten GeForce 9 Modellen kann es Probleme geben (siehe hierzu die letzten Beiträge in diesem Thread).

2x 1GB DDR667 funktionieren tadellos und helfen dem System bei neueren Spielen deutlich auf die Sprünge.

Bei der CPU kannst du theoretisch den schnellsten Pentium M auf Dothan Basis verbauen (P-M 780 mit 2,26GHz), den gibts bei ebay für 99€.
Die Kühlung sollte theoretisch damit klar kommen, ich betreibe ja eine 8600M-GT und meine CPU ist auf 2,0GHz übertaktet. Das Notebook kann die Temperaturen alle im akzeptablen Bereich halten 

Festplatte benötigst du eine mit IDE Anschluss, sonst gibt es hier keine Beschränkung.

Viel Glück mit deinen Upgrades 

Edit: Bios wurde entfernt!!! Es scheint fehlerhaft zu sein! (23.09.2010)


----------



## era (15. Juli 2010)

vielen dank!

mal schaun, was ich so tauschen kann. Hoffe dass damit dann mein Win7 auch noch besser läuft 

Update: *Schock beim Flashen*...Backupen ging, check ging, nur der letzte Punkt:  "Flash BIOS" - da hat sich der Laptop sofort aufgehängt bei 0 Fortschritt! Nach 20min hab ich dann ausgemacht, zum Glück ist noch alles heil.

Man hat ich Schiss. Wie kann das denn sein? Hab alle 3rd Prozesse unter Win7 abgeschossen, keine Maus dran, WLAN,Modem, I-rot deaktiviert im Gerätemanager....

Gibt es auch einen "DOS" Flasher? Also was womit man "bootet"..weiss net wodran das liegt und hab Muffe nochmal zu probieren^^


----------



## Löschzwerg (16. Juli 2010)

Die Möglichkeit über DOS (Diskette oder CD) zu flashen gibt es natürlich, so wurden auch die original Bios Versionen von Gericom geflasht. Aber ich weiß nicht ob man ein DOS Flash Programm auch mit der rom-Datei des WinPlash zurecht kommt 

Warum sich das Programm bei dir aufgehängt hat weiß ich nicht, evtl. stimmt etwas mit meiner Bios Backup nicht?! Leider finde ich das original Quanta KN1 Bios nicht mehr...

Evtl. finde ich morgen Zeit um es nochmal mit einer anderen Version von WinPhlash zu probieren.

Vielleicht haben auch dies User "peter s" und "schmidt123" noch irgendwo das Bios rumliegen?


----------



## era (21. Juli 2010)

Glaub Peter und Schmidt sind nicht mehr im Forum aktiv :/


----------



## Löschzwerg (21. Juli 2010)

Also ich das Bios gefunden, jedoch wurden hier SLIC Tabellen hinzugefügt um Windows OEM Versionen aktivieren zu können. Sollte eigentlich nichts ausmachen, aber ich kann natürlich für nix garantieren.

Das Bios ist größer als der Abzug von meinem Bios. Dafür gibt es jedoch einen Grund, der ROM Chip ist bei den Gericom Notebooks kleiner als bei den original Quanta. Probleme solltest du deswegen eigentlich auch nicht bekommen, schließlich habe ich auch dieses "große" Bios aufgespielt ^^ 

Bei schweren Problemen und Inkompatibilität meckert Winphlash aber eh.

Bios findest im Anhang 

Edit: Falls der Flash fehlerhaft verläuft unbedingt dein Backup Bios aufspielen!!!

Edit: Bios wurde entfernt!!! Es scheint fehlerhaft zu sein!!! (23.09.2010)


----------



## era (21. Juli 2010)

danke.
wenn sich die Kiste aufhängt und ich resetten muss, ist eh alles zu spät. kommt man an das EEPROM irgendwie dran(mal im Laptop geschaut?) und könnte man das in nem guten computerladen flashen lassen? 

nochwas: könnte man auch statt Nvidia ne ATI einbauen?  zb ne HD2600


----------



## Koenich13 (22. Juli 2010)

Echt krasse Sache, hatte haargenau das gleiche Notebook...
(...und hätt es wahrscheinlich heut noch wenn´s beim Umzug nicht runtergefallen wär


----------



## Löschzwerg (22. Juli 2010)

@era: Das EEEPROM dürfte verlötet sein, lässt sich also nicht ohne weiteres tauschen. Mit etwas Aufwand und einem korrekten Bios lässt sich das Notebook natürlich wieder zum Leben erwecken, aber es wird schon nicht so weit kommen ^^

Ja, die HD2600 dürfte auch funktionieren, es soll sogar die HD3650 funktionieren 

@Koenich13: Was war denn nach dem Sturz alles kaputt?


----------



## era (28. Juli 2010)

doch soweit kommts.
ich hab das neue bios flashen können. 17 blöcke, wurden gelöscht, dann programmiert. dann ging der laptop aus und nach paar sek wieder an. allerdings kam kein bild, lüfter lief laut, wurde irgendwann leister.

was kann ich nun tun?


----------



## era (28. Juli 2010)

Ich hab in ner Zerleg-Anleitung für KN1 Notebooks wahrscheinlich das EEPROM gefunden (siehe Bildanhang). Das dürfte sich in etwa unter der Leertaste befinden..


----------



## Löschzwerg (29. Juli 2010)

Hört sich echt nicht gut an. Wiso geht das Notebook einfach aus?! Sowas darf eigentlich nicht der Fall sein, das Bios sollte erst nach einem Neustart neu geladen werden und nicht gleich direkt nach dem flashen.

Also falls das Bild wirklich das KN1 zeigt ist das eeprom gesockelt und lässt sich somit leicht ausbauen. Die Frage ist wo und mit welchem Bios du den Chip neu beschreiben lassen willst. Schon ne Ahnung?

Tut mir echt leid mit dem Bios  Hab langsam WinPhlash unter verdacht...


----------



## era (29. Juli 2010)

war unter Win7 x32, winplash als administrator

das bild ist aus dem Guide: "Disassembly Procedure"
KN1Series Notebook consists of various modules. ...


----------



## NCphalon (30. Juli 2010)

im zweifelsfall gucken, musst das ding ja eh ausbauen wenn dus tauschen/reparieren lassen willst.


----------



## Löschzwerg (1. August 2010)

@era: Du könntest dir diesen kleinen EEPROM Programmer kaufen und damit versuchen das Bios wieder zu reparieren


----------



## era (1. August 2010)

zu aufwendig/teuer^^. ich werd, wenn ich mal zeit hab, den laptop auseinander nehmen und danach mit dem eeprom n computerladen aufsuchen.

alternative: jemanden im forum finden, der die hardware dazu hat und es mit ihm regeln. vielleicht lass ich mir dann 2 eeproms zuschicken. mit 1x das alte, 1x das neue bios.

//grade gesehen, in den marktplatz kann ich noch garnet


----------



## era (30. August 2010)

es ist kein BIOS Baustein vorhanden 

braucht wer ein defektes Supersonic zum Ausschlachten? ..


----------



## era (23. September 2010)

das BIOS von löschzwerg sollte keiner flashen...nachdem jetzt schon zwei NB hopps gegangen sind (bekam ne PN von einem User)..


----------



## Löschzwerg (23. September 2010)

Ich kann euch nicht sagen was an dem Bios-Abzug nicht passt, ich habe es mit zwei verschiedenen Versionen von WinPlash versucht, die File ändert sich jedoch nicht.

Ich werde mein Bios sicherheitshalber aus dem Post entfernen!

@era: Eigentlich müsste eigentlich ein Baustein vorhanden sein, wahrscheinlich ist dieser jedoch verlötet. Wenn du Lust hast könntest du ja Bilder von beiden Seiten des Boards machen.


----------



## era (23. September 2010)

bekomm das NB nicht weit genug auseinandergebaut..nur die obere hälfte, da wo laut dem Bild so ein EEPROM-Baustein sitzen soll, tut er aber nicht.
Somit hab ichs aufgegeben und werds zum Ausschlachten verkaufen.. Sobald ich hier die 100 Posts habe *lol*


----------



## Löschzwerg (23. September 2010)

Was stellst dir denn für nen Preis vor?


----------



## era (23. September 2010)

was nimmt man denn für sowas? Ausstattung kennst du ja. 
+ 2. Akku
+ 2x 1GB DDR2 800 wären noch dabei 
+ eine hochwertige Laptoptasche 
(+ komplette OVP)


----------



## Löschzwerg (23. September 2010)

Also den Speicher würde ich einzeln verkaufen (Wert gesamt ca. 35-40€), die Tasche evtl. auch (den Wert kennst du da selber).

Das Notebook selber ist, nachdem defekt, nicht mehr viel Wert. Mit den Akkus könnte man noch etwas Geld rausschlagen, zumindest wenn man KN1 Nutzer mit defektem Akku findet.


----------



## era (23. September 2010)

ahja, was würdest du mir dann wofür geben wollen?


----------



## peter s (17. April 2011)

hi, war ne weile nicht mehr da...
evtl hilft jemandem das hier weiter:
Lfterproblem beim Gericom Supersonic kn1 - Nickles

oder (ot) wem die festplatte zu klein ist:
[HowTo] Enable all HDD and still have a working ODD in SuSo / Quanta KN1 - Notebook-Forum.info

da ich ein weiteres suso mit gegrillter platte hier habe werde ich das  bios nochmal brauchen und verlinken... Q3B91.rar am 14.03.2010 runtergeladen, keine ahnung woher. auch die zerschossenen  chips sollten sich tauschen lassen, evtl hilft folgender link:
Verzweifelt: Problem mit GERICOM Notebook (Festplatte vs DVD - Nickles
mache das nur nebenbei und eher selten.

cups


----------



## Löschzwerg (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab im Anhang das original Bios G3A28 hochgeladen, falls es jemand benötigt.

Ebenso habe ich nochmals einen Abzug des Q3B91 Bios von meinem Gericom gemacht. Benutzt habe ich WinPhlash 1656.


----------



## egonolsen1972fh (18. Juli 2012)

Hi all,
weiß das der Tread schon älter ist, gibts noch irgend jemanden der, so ein Teil herum stehen hat, oder sich damit auskennt? 
Brauche dringend Hilfe!
Hab eine nVidia 9500M GS mit nVidia BIOS eingebaut und bekomme, aber beim Start folgende Meldung: ERROR: MXM Structure not found or invalid... u.s.w. Es startet dann nach 30s und fährt auch hoch, erkennt die Karte aber nicht als nVidia, sondern nur als Standart VGA, und die Karte wird auch sehr heiß (zwischen 70C und 95C) und das im Sparbetrieb.

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Asus4ever (18. Juli 2012)

Interessant, gut zu wissen, falls die MXM-GraKa meines Notebooks mal in die ewigen Jagdgrün geht


----------



## egonolsen1972fh (19. Juli 2012)

Hi,
hab es nun soweit hin bekommen, dass ich nun in einem Türkischen Forum  das Q3B71 Bios bekommen habe, Temperatur der GraKa ist nun OK, weil der  Lüfter bei 55C ansprinkt, Temp der GraKa Bei ca. 60-70C im  Normalbetrieb.
Aber das Problem mit dem MXM ERROR ist immer noch da und dies ERROR:  MXM Structure not found or invalid. Reflash MXM ROM or add MXM  structure and associated callbacks to SBIOS! Final Solution to 30 Secs  startup - Official MXM-Upgrade.com Forum - LaptopVideo2Go Forums bringt mich auch nicht weiter weil der HEX Edior die 01 74 47 B0 1E nicht findet.
Irgend wer eine Idee wie ich das hin bekomme?
Oder gibt sogar eine möglichkeit die Meldung komplett weg zu bekommen?
Falls noch jemand das Bios Q3B71 braucht, habs angehängt.

Wäre für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar!


----------



## Löschzwerg (20. Juli 2012)

Hast du schon versucht ein anderes VGA Bios auf die Karte zu flashen?

techPowerUp! :: Video Bios Collection

Je nachdem von welchem Hersteller das MXM Modul ist kann dieses "gesperrt" sein und funktioniert folglich nicht richtig in anderen Notebooks.


----------



## egonolsen1972fh (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ja hab das nVidia Bios von der Seite mit dem Befehl: "nvflash -4 -5 -6 XXXX.rom" drauf geflasht, oder gibts noch einen anderen Befehl, falls ein Schreibschutz drauf ist?
Hab auch schon versucht das Q3B91 von Dir aufzuspielen, doch da geht Winplash nur bis: "Bios wird im Speicher erneuert", der Ladebalken ändert sich nicht, bleibt grau, auch nach einer halben Stunde tut sich nicht.

MfG
egonolsen1972fh


----------



## egonolsen1972fh (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
danke Löschzwerg, mußte nen Asus vBios nehmen, da war die Meldung weg.
Allerdings gibts nun noch das Problem, daß ich den Treiber nur über den Gerätemanager installieren kann und das nVidia-Setup rum meckert, von wegen keine Hardware gefunden, gibts da auch noch nen Trick, oder mus ich mich damit abfinden?

Wo muß ich die gemoddete *nv4_disp.inf *hin kopieren, die existiert bei mir nicht, oder muß ich die umbenennen und wenn ja in was?

MfG
egonolsen1972fh


----------



## Löschzwerg (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo egonolsen1972fh,

bezüglich der inf solltest du dir eine entsprechend bearbeitete von folgender Seite herunterladen oder gleich direkt einen gemoddeten Treiber:
LaptopVideo2Go: NVIDIA & Laptop News

Gruß,
Löschzwerg


----------



## egonolsen1972fh (28. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
nochmal DANKE @Löschzwerg, habs endlich geschaft, auch den passenden Treiber zu finden.
Habe nach einigem Suchen und probieren, folgenden Treiber: LaptopVideo2Go: Drivers incl. der nv4_disp.inf runter geladen und die nv4_disp.inf nach dem entpacken ins Verzeichnis ...\267.46\Display.Driver\ eingefügt und dann die setup.exe gestartet und der Treiber wurde ohne Probleme installiert.
Läuft bis jetzt alles prima, selbst bei 30°C Innentemperatur ist die Temperatur der GPU bei ca. 67°C, im normalen Modus, also beim Surfen, Sollitär spielen und normalen Gebrauch, habs mit anderen Spielen die richtig Grafik brauchen noch nicht probiert.

egonolsen1972fh


----------



## Löschzwerg (31. Juli 2012)

Freut mich und wieder ein SuSo mit stärkerer Grafik


----------



## Roby86 (17. November 2013)

First of all I'm sorry for writing in English, I'm pretty bad in German. 

I would like to replace my broken nvidia 6600 go on Gericom 1st Supersonic laptop, and I was wondering if this card will be compatible :

NVIDIA GF Go 6600 GO6600 N A4 MXM Video VGA Module Card 256MB New | eBay

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Löschzwerg (18. November 2013)

Yes, the card shown in your link will fit into the 1st Supersonic, it does have the correct size.


----------



## Roby86 (19. November 2013)

Great! I have ordered it, so I'll post the results when I get it.

Thanks!


----------



## Löschzwerg (20. November 2013)

Hope everything will work fine 

In case you don't get an image the MXM card might be locked due to a vga bios from a different vendor (asus, msi...), but this can be fixed by doing a "blind flash".


----------



## Roby86 (10. Dezember 2013)

Just to update my upgrade story...

Everything went just great. I have replaced the 6600 GO with the new one, and voila, here comes the picture on the screen.
It recognized everything without any problem. So happy that I brought to life old fella... 

Thank you for your support... ))


----------



## Löschzwerg (11. Dezember 2013)

You're welcome


----------

